# The Omnivore's Dilemma



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

I am only about halfway through this book, but I would be interested to know what other readers think about the subject. 
The book is by Michael Pollan and takes a close look at how some food is produced. It has similarities to some other books in this genre - the author seems so enthusiastic about his subject, that he seems to be a little overly dramatic at times and not terribly objective. However, everything he writes about the use of corn and corn products in American cuisine was a real eyeopener to me. 
According to him, corn is so productive that it is used in animal feed for the beef we eat, as sweeteners in everything (high fructose corn syrup - yogurt, granola, soda, ketchup, salad dressing, etc.), as starches and as food additives to the point that corn products make up a big part of many people's diets.
Now he is taking on the organic food industry and making me question the extra money I spend for those free range eggs and the organic milk.

I am sure there are articles out there that refute what he is saying and I wouldn't take it all at face value. But, it does make me wonder about it all. 


Has anyone else read his book and what are your thoughts?


----------



## pinot (Jan 11, 2005)

I am half way thru this book too. I am a big fan of all his books , he really puts things into a rational light and his research is amazingly comprehensive . This book is a little "drier" so far than earlier ones , but still a great read . If you haven't read other books by him I highly recommend "second nature" and "botany of desire"

I think most of what he has written is spot on and it should be seen as an "eye opener"

By the way , just for trivia , Michale Pollan is Michael J fox's brother in law. it was bizzare to discover that my favourite author and one of my favourite actors were related.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Has anyone heard Pollan speak to a large audience? I had a client call wanting to set up a couple of events for next year.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shroom, congratulations on your 4000th post! :bounce:

Mezz


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks Mezz!
Pollan is doing a credible job connecting the dots.....I'd never thought indepth about how prevasive corn is in our economy.
I knew about CAFOs and govt subsidizing corn/soy beans......pretty standard stuff if you keep up at all with our " food system". I'm about 1/3 way through it's not a fluid read....who uses "oxymoronically" ? I can't wait to get to the foraging aka shrooming chapters.

As far as Pollan being an extremist....nope, wish he were but I trully think not....I've been on Mo Ag's Gov. advisory counsil and sat in on all kinds of meetings. Monsanto has alot of power, and they've got a convoluted agenda. They are not feeding the world they are essentially killing soil fertility.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm to the Joel Saladan part of Omnivore.....Nov. 6 I'm speaking at Small Farm Conference in Columbia, Mo. with Joel headlining. Hope to be able to chat with him.

Seems like Michael Pollan and I were on the same page with 99cent burger, I wrote about the reprecussions several years ago on Cheftalk with about the same language used in his book....hmmmm.


----------

